
Wayne's World: An On-Line Textbook of Natural History - sevensor
https://www2.palomar.edu/users/warmstrong/index.htm
======
sevensor
I was curious about lichens in desert environments, and my web searches led me
to this delightful site's page on desert varnish. The author _really_ enjoys
lichens!

